# Poured oil down the wrong fill tube



## Jack K (Apr 17, 2021)

I have a New Holland TC33D diesel tractor.

When changing the oil, I accidently poured a gallon of new motor oil into the fuel tank (about half full). Besides draining the fuel tank, is there anything else I should I do so I don't mess up the engine?

While looking up how to drain the tank, I'm finding lots of discussions about mixing motor oil with diesel fuel, so I'm wondering if I need to drain the tank? 

thanks!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Depending on the oil grade, diesel wouldn't be harmed with a residue of oil in the tank. Too thick of an oil will make the filter slimy and the fuel would cut out. You did the right thing, drain and just refill fully with diesel. Over time any residue would eventually burn.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks Maverick. I did exactly what you said, and it ran okay yesterday.


----------

